# Guppy Fry



## GalGuppy (May 4, 2012)

I was looking at my fish, and realized..my pregnant guppy is SOO skinny. I looked around and saw one of the fry. I wasn't able to catch it, I have houses/plants so they should hide right? I am watching for fry.


----------



## GalGuppy (May 4, 2012)

UPDATE: I saw a fry! He's hiding! He's safe..


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Just make sure to have a lot of plants and hiding places, and some of the fry should make it.


----------



## GalGuppy (May 4, 2012)

I thought he got eaten because I had not seen him for a day, but I was looking around and found him hiding under on of the fish houses, his doing wonderful! I'm so happy! Thank you Kehy, you are so right


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I find that after three or four days, they are pretty safe unless the tank is really small or overcrowded. They are survivors.


----------



## jamesk (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon guppy tank and a 1 gallon tank. I ordered it on amazon for 10 bucks and it is a safe haven for guppy fry. Guppies eat their own babies, so you can either let them hide, and some will be eaten, or catch them in a fine mesh net and put them in some kind of a container.


----------



## jamesk (Mar 24, 2012)

How big is your tank?


----------



## GalGuppy (May 4, 2012)

Mine is a 10 gallon too. I have a few guppies, and I will try to catch the fry. I guess I need to get another tank.


----------



## jamesk (Mar 24, 2012)

My 10 gallon leaked on my floor and I just now bought a 29 gallon. If I can fix the 10 gallon, it will replace my 1 gallon fry tank.


----------



## Keza8el (Apr 16, 2012)

My guppy fry seem to be doing fine in the tank with the adult guppies. At first they chased the fry as soon as they seen them but now thy just swim around with the adult and they don't try to eat them, the fry in my tank vary in size I started of with 2 fry and then over the next week more were born and now there are 9, 2 are quite big already and some are only 2 days old. It seems he longer the fry are in the tank the more the adults seem to lose interest in eating them.
My tank is heavily planted with drift wood and large gravel, the fry swim so fast they get away from the adults easily. My females still look fat for some reason I think they must only be dropping a few fry at a time ??? Maybe I don't know cause I've read that some guppies don't always give birth to all the fry at the same time.


----------



## Molly Man (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon with a male guppy and two females. The one female had 6 six fry recently and is pregnant again. I have a small live Brazilian sword and a fake plant with fake floating baby fry hide out grass. The fry are doing great. The adults don't bother the fry. I also have four Dalmatian Molly female in with them. They also don't bother the fry, amazingly enough. It's one big happy family.....Here's a video...

10 Gallon Guppy Babies 06/22/2012 - YouTube


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Yay! In my experience the adult guppies aren't the ones who eat the babies, especially if you keep the adults well fed and have live plants. Java moss is good for hiding fry, especially if you let it float on the surface.
If the fry are born into a tank with fish that are bigger and faster than guppies, you will most likely have no survivors (sadly experienced that...) But it sounds like your fry are in a good environment. And yes, guppy moms can drop a few fry every couple of days because some babies don't develop as fast as others. So when a fry is "done" he will pop out making room for his future brothers and sisters to finish growing. I had one mom have 40-50 babies in 8 days! She was skinny by the end of it but stayed fat throughout the week. Good luck!


----------

